# New Tarrerium or terrariums!!



## Kimmie (May 3, 2012)

Here is some pictures of my Terrarium with raining system, dripping system, night lamps, heating lamps lightning, air controls and heat controls for only 250 euros and extra lamps with a big heating mad 






Picture of all 3  small for geckos, the big long for Cookie, and the high big one I wanta boa in <3





Below x2 rooms for stuff, lots of place for animal things 





top x1 room for lots of stuff,  mostly the cables are there to everything but still a extra room on top 













The long big one, the left top, is where the heating lamp is hiden 





Gecko terrarium with night lamps on 









the top left one, with dripping and raining system  the tree/stone is the dripping system and u can also see the raining system on the top ^^


----------



## LizardzRock (May 3, 2012)

wow, nice set up. Will be really cool to see all of your buddies in them when you are able to. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Josh (May 3, 2012)

Kimmie that is one sweet setup! Where's you find such a thing??


----------



## Kimmie (May 3, 2012)

yea im really happy I got it . I got it from 2dehands a Nederlands/Belgium site  from a old riptile owner she told me it was only 2years old but she sad hearted had to sell it because her son did let the snake out close each day lol even with lock on.
just repaired it abit not much tho  it is so awesome.

Gonna go to a expo this month hoping to find a boa or geckos there to fit my new terrarium <3


----------

